# Abandoned Bungalow - Mar 2013



## Urbex93 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey guys, this is my first report on this forum, so please be kind haha ...

Not an industrial building or anything huge, but just an interesting house. One I used to pass all the time around where I live... always wanted to have a look around!

I believe the land has been sold and this will most likely be demolished pretty soon. No-one has lived there for decades, as you can tell...

On with the photos!

The exteroir






The front





front door





I love how the net curtains are still there!





porch





reckon they've almost finished decorating





bathroom





toilet





Had to man-up and climb the knackered, old wooden ladders





In the loft





Not much up there





back downstairs





another empty room





old fireplace, and what looked like remainders of a pram?





old stove





I know people disapprove of HDR, but I really liked this room and didn't realise how incorrectly exposed the photo was until I got home 






Thanks for looking! Feedback is much appreciated


----------



## urbanisle (Mar 12, 2013)

Like the roof...


----------



## urban phantom (Mar 12, 2013)

Nice work mate thanks for sharing


----------



## mrtoby (Mar 12, 2013)

looks minced!!!


----------



## silver surfer (Mar 12, 2013)

great first post ,cool pics ,well done


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Mar 12, 2013)

good stuff well done


----------



## HughieD (Mar 12, 2013)

Good debut! Completely trashed...X-rate dereliction.


----------



## AgentTintin (Mar 12, 2013)

Trashed but otherwise a nice explore!


----------



## whitelaw (Mar 12, 2013)

Sad state eh? Nicely done though. Thank you


----------



## perjury saint (Mar 12, 2013)

*Fair play.. Good first report that!! *


----------



## Mardy Bum (Mar 13, 2013)

Cool photos!


----------



## MrDan (Mar 13, 2013)

I wish my first post had been this good  
Hope to see more from you, what fisheye lens is this?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Mar 13, 2013)

Better reception here than the other place you posted 

Yep, not a bad first report. Do you have more coming..?


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 13, 2013)

Dont believe the loo aint been smashed!great first post.


----------



## Landie_Man (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow. That's been empty I reckon for 25 years plus.


----------



## Urbex93 (Mar 13, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback guys!
I have plenty more locations to visit in the near future, and will keep you posted 

As for the fish-eye.. It was only a cheap macro lens I bought off ebay and can be found here:
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/200892432865?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

It does a great job though and I love it!


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 13, 2013)

Loving the wide angles! Cheers for sharing, looking forward to your next one!


----------



## rapidman (Mar 22, 2013)

Nothing wrong with this mate, good first report!! ;-)


----------



## sonyes (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice pics there bud


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 22, 2013)

marvelously decayed! Nice report......cheers for sharing.........


----------

